# is solomon's pier open 24/7?



## freddy2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

we're gonna go pier fishing/crabbing at solomon's this weekend.

was wondering if the pier there is open all the time? thanks


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

*A little advice*

First off, yes Solomon's is open 24/7 for fishing/crabbing. Second, if you go at night BRING A LANTERN. This isn't so you can see it's to hand over the edge of the pier close to the water, do this and there will be an abundance of crabs swimming right underneath of your light. Just take a net and scoop the big ones. As for fishing, try and get the far right corner of the pier and cast at a 45 degree angle. Not very far out is an oyster bed or drop off or something. It may take a little time to get the distance down but once you do you will know it. Very big perch...and the occasional spot. Wish I could go fishin tonight. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## freddy2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks very much skully!

also, can u tell me what kind of fish they have there? spot? blue? perch? what else?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

If your talking about the same Solomons pier located on california road just after the bridge that pier is out. The hurricane from a few years back basically wiped it bone dry. I was there just last weekend on a boat and went right by the pier and no one fishing from there. They are fishing off the enbankment, right off the road. My friend has his boat right at that marina and while driving by the pier no one was fishing on it. I am assuming some people sneak onto the pier at night cause i saw some planks that was laid out to get onto the pier.


----------



## freddy2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

ok , let me get this straight..i've never been to solomons before.

is there more than 1 pier at solomons?

any fishable/crabbable pier in solomons?


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yes...*

...make a right turn just B4 the bridge (heading south), and it will take you to a launch ramp. The pier is just upriver to the right.

Good luck - and let us know how you make out.

BTW,

If you click on "coastal explorer" in the upper right corner and then select Solomons Island pier from the list.

you can then zoom in and if you go into "hybrid mode", you can actually see the pier as photographed by satellite.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

There used to be another pier across the bridge on the north side that was owned by a bar/lounge but that place has been closed for a few years. I had many of good times cathing fish on that old pier.


----------

